# White under base for white color ink...



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I was told that if I am going to use on dark colors I need white under base for Semo Imprints. My question is do I need to setup my artwork a different way? Does white under base mean they will double the white ink on the transfer? If so will this make it thicker heavier feeling on the shirt? If so will it peel faster?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No, yes, yes, no.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Thank you m


----------

